# I just love this old fishfinder



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Having a rough time letting this go, my buddy says I need to upgrade to modern technology. I'm not convinced that newer is going to be any better, this a 20yr old unit and it seems to do a real good job. I don't the power RMS, resolution or any other specs to even make a comparison, I found one on-line manual but my pdf reader is corrupted and can't view it.
Anyone else ever have one or seen one like it?


----------



## IChaser (Nov 16, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Interphase-Spor...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2a03061f77


See that link you can buy another one with all the info.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Whoa do you think maybe somebody is getting into a bidding war on that? 
A 20 yr old tech. and by the time it's finished your closing in on a brand new unit, maybe there's something about these older interophase that makes them unique, mine sure does work and I was watching this item up until it went over 50 bucks. Mine has a date stamp of 1989 on it.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Grew up using an Interphase 20/20 if I remember correct fly it was very similar. In its day it was great, the biggest drawback I can see is color or even black and white with gray scale shows details better and would have better bottom separation.


----------



## WishinIWuzFishin (Jun 17, 2009)

Yeah. I was watching it too. Was getting my hopes up for a good deal till IChaser told the whole world. LOL.(just kidding!!) Oh well. From what I've learned on E-Bay, there will probably be 6 more just like it next week.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Yea I was watching before I even posted in the forum, I learned not to do that again, no offense Ichaser, I would have done the same thanks for the link. 
By the way if you go to the seller's feeback you'll notice he sold another in a previous auction with the same pictures and description.


----------



## WishinIWuzFishin (Jun 17, 2009)

LOL Just looked at that no wake. I usually check things like that before buying but I missed that. Guess his father-in-law REALLY liked those and kept spares just in case. Too bad he passed before he got to use them.


----------



## IChaser (Nov 16, 2009)

no wake -You could have had 2! 

One for the front end of the boat. LOL 

Somebody paid 103 plus shipping. 

Maybe the guy that had it just used it as a nightlight to keep from taking a leak on the floor?


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

I have two boats Ichaser.., the other has a humminbird 4x6 LCR unit and I would choose the interphase over it and day of the week. I don't know the specs but it definately blows the humminbird away. I wouldn't mind having another one, but maybe I'll sell mine on E-bay for a down payment on one of those modern too many gadgets that do everything but reel in the fish units, It sorta sounded like you were patronizing me, I love my old stuff.


----------



## IChaser (Nov 16, 2009)

Whatever works is what you need. I still regret giving up a lowrance flasher that worked perfect.

Found it funny the guy didn't use it at all and then the unit got the price and fuss it did.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Ive used this unit on my lil red tincan, since the mid to late 80s, almost to easy to use and read, it put me on my first jig bite in front of marble head and my first 41 inch ski. Works great still to this day if the price was right i would possibly buy another one for the next 30 yrs of my life but I think this one will still be around. Basically I love it.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

IChaser said:


> I still regret giving up a lowrance flasher that worked perfect.


I still have an old Eagle Silent 60 on the bow of my boat. I'd be lost without that old flasher.


----------

